# Where do you get a PSV licence



## pennypincher (7 Sep 2006)

I'm thinking about applying for a PSV licence but don't know if it's the tax office of Guards who give them out...I've read threads which say both?Also any idea of approximate cost...I rang the local motor tax office but they're engaged all day.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2006)

Anything useful on ?


----------



## calt (7 Sep 2006)

the [broken link removed] issues all PSV & Taxi licences, previously they were issued by city/county councils


----------



## pennypincher (7 Sep 2006)

Cheers I rang the regulator and now you need to get the form from you're local Garda station and then get another form of your NCT centre,then you can apply...


----------



## cole (8 Sep 2006)

Check out www.taxi.ie .


----------

